# Prius C



## Fabius (Oct 12, 2015)

I have been driving about 2 weeks now. I've just bought a 2012 Prius C. Is anyone using this model? If you are I'd appreciate feedback. Smaller then the regular Prius but supposedly even better city gas mileage. My main concern is the small amount of space for luggage. So far in my limited number of trips to/from the airport the pax has had only 1 of those pull along bags. My Prius C could handle a few of those. Thanks.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Best cars for ridesharing: (UberX/Lyft)

Good mileage
Durable
Reliable

Nice to have:

Big trunk/cargo space for airport runs
Rear seat leg room
Upgraded stereo
Prius is among the best cars to use. They run forever, they get over 40mpg city, and the damn things are indestructible. 
I drive a Passat TDI SEL. 50mpg highway, 38 city. Monster trunk. Most rear seat legroom in its class. Fender stereo. Leather seats.

I think passengers "appreciate" the room they get in my back seat, but it's a "nice to have" not a necessity. I think you'll find a way to make money - diesels and hybrids tend to run for a long time.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I use a PriusC, luggage can give me worries sometimes, whether it's a family with luggage or a couple of guys with golf bags, it's still always fit and I've never turned anyone away for lack of space. Hopefully you have the 60/40 split folding rear, golf clubs aren't going to work so well with the base model and more than 1 passenger. I do have to regularly take the tonneau cover out to fit luggage (I've considered just leaving it at home, but I like it), which frees up a lot of room to tetris stuff into the back.

City mileage is better than a regular Prius, at the cost of highway mileage, maneuverability and visibility are far better in the C, great for tight city driving (like I get on the OSU campus all the time). Most people like the car, the only time I get harrumphs is when a group consists of several larger people, which can be a tight squeeze.

On top of the gas mileage you'll find the car is very low maintenance, oil changes every 10k and tire rotations every 5k and that's about it. Brake pads, ATF, and most anything else doesn't get touched until the car has at least 90k miles on it. Tires are the only major big thing that it needs early, the oem tires only get around 40k-50k miles, when those wore out I replaced them with Yoko Avid Ascends, they're fairly inexpensive and are rated for 85k miles.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

With a fuelly like that, ^^^^^^ it's easy to see why you like it so much.

My per tank average is "only" 43. That gets me 700 miles. For the loss of 10mpg, I trade much better acceleration, a huge trunk, and a roomy interior. Diesel fuel costs a bit more, like premium gas, so I'm getting around 6¢ a mile for fuel. (240¢/40mpg)

I could not do this if I had a V6 or 8 gas engine. It would turn the profit curve upside down. My wife's Subaru Cross Trek (Impreza) gets 30mpg avg. on $2.10 regular gas so she pays an extra penny per mile.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> With a fuelly like that, ^^^^^^ it's easy to see why you like it so much.


I actually stopped recording fill ups about 6 months ago, I figured two years was a solid enough baseline for me to know what I was getting. I still watch the onboard MPG tracking just to make sure nothing is out of whack, even if it isn't as accurate as tracking with Fuelly (it always overestimates by a couple mpg).


----------



## sarah ava (Nov 18, 2015)

Prius changed the world 15 years ago by bringing hybrid cars to the mainstream. It’s a modern-day icon, and its Hybrid Synergy Drive


----------

